# Long Time No Sea



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello there! I'm not sure how many of the established members read the new introduction posts, nevertheless, here's my introduction.

I'm new to the Sailnet community and it's been over 10 years since I have done any serious sailing. But now it's time to get involved with sailing again. I'm looking to buy a stalwart little yacht and either sail it or have it shipped to Thailand (from the NE of USA) where I hope to spend (at least) several years cruising in and around S.E. Asia.

I'm open to any/and all advice from the well seasoned and well intentioned veterans in the community as I have a lot to learn in short period of time.

While I do have some off-shore sailing experience, I still consider myself a greenie when it come to real cruising. I've set up a website (called; sailing yarn) to organize my thoughts and make my plans for this new adventure. Please feel free to critique any of my ideas or thoughts posted on the site. I'm looking forward to gaining insight from the collective wisdom in this community. And I'm looking forward to making some new friends with like-minded individuals in the process.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. One word of advice is that you might want to consider buying a boat in New Zealand or Australia. While their initial prices seem to be a little higher than in the US, the cost of transportation to Thailand would have to be less.

Jeff


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah but consider the math:

Price of shipping boat from USA to SE Asia: $XXXXX.00
Price differential of boat in Australia vs USA: $XXXXX.00
Lifetime experience of sailing your boat from Eastern USA to Asia: Priceless.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

What Jeff says would be a good idea to save some costs.

I know a couple with a similar boat to mine who had their boat shipped from France and off-loaded in Philadelphia. Their costs ended up being around $10k. They also travelled on the container ship as crew. Not sure if that helped alleviate any costs.

If you sail across, why not get a boat that's already on the same ocean. Some nice seaworthy boats on the west coast.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jeff_H said:


> Welcome to SailNet. One word of advice is that you might want to consider buying a boat in New Zealand or Australia. While their initial prices seem to be a little higher than in the US, the cost of transportation to Thailand would have to be less.
> 
> Jeff


Also the exchange rate is sitting around Aus/NZ $0.750 USD. - you get a 25% discount on the USD, plus no/less shipping. It will also be interesting to research the offerings down under..

Though the major US and Euro builders are offered there, there's plenty of local product that might be unfamiliar to N.A. buyers.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

If the OP is now in NE of US it makes sense to buy the boat here for both cost and convenience. Then I would outfit the boat here for long term cruising (also cost savings) and sail it myself instead of shipping. More fun that way with lots of great cruising destinations between NE US and SE Asia.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

After a few years cruising SE Asia the next destination is across the Indian Ocean.Some cruisers find that a bit daunting and offer their vessels up for sale. Of course others will hang on till the resale value has evaporated. Wide choice in Langkawi ,Malaysia and Phuket and Krabi in Thailand. It's 28 degrees there now and that's Celcius


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Barquito said:


> Ah but consider the math:
> 
> Price of shipping boat from USA to SE Asia: $XXXXX.00
> Price differential of boat in Australia vs USA: $XXXXX.00
> Lifetime experience of sailing your boat from Eastern USA to Asia: Priceless.


Hi Barquito,

You are exactly right about how to analyze the options. BTW- I chose the PRICELESS route. I traveled to New York last week and put a sizable deposit on an IP 29. In May, I'll move the boat from the finger lakes to the Atlantic and begin my adventure. So much to do! Planning, preping, etc.

Fair winds to you and your crew.

A.J.


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

krisscross said:


> If the OP is now in NE of US it makes sense to buy the boat here for both cost and convenience. Then I would outfit the boat here for long term cruising (also cost savings) and sail it myself instead of shipping. More fun that way with lots of great cruising destinations between NE US and SE Asia.


Last week I traveled to NY and put a deposit on the boat. I'll outfit it as I travel down the East Coast.

Outfitting Formula: See If I can get by with buying nothing > sail a few hundred miles > reassess needs > buy/modify as needed > sail another few hundred miles > repeat process. Hopefully by the time I reach Florida (or Cuba) I should have the boat dialed in.

Thanks for the advice. Great minds think alike. Unfortunately, so do insane minds.

BTW- Which one are you? A genius I hope ;-)

A.J.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Amani Jnana said:


> Hi Barquito,
> 
> You are exactly right about how to analyze the options. BTW- I chose the PRICELESS route. I traveled to New York last week and put a sizable deposit on an IP 29. In May, I'll move the boat from the finger lakes to the Atlantic and begin my adventure. So much to do! Planning, preping, etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome to SN, AJ! I missed your introductory post from a couple of weeks ago and now you've bought a boat. Well, you certainly don't agonize over the little decisions, do you?! Now congratulations are in order, too


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah, I figured it was time to stop dreaming the dream and start living it.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes! Congrats on the boat. Hope she serves you well.

Are you documenting your adventure in any way? (Blog, YouTube, other?)

Enjoy!


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, I am. Take a look at sailingyarn.com and/or crystalbluevacation.com. I'm new to blogging as well so, don't expect too much. I'd love to get your feedback after you visit the sites.


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

BTW Daniel - I see you you are in Virginia. If you're near the coast, I'd love to grab a drink with you as I transit the East coast. It's not how many miles you travel that matter, it's how many friends you make along the way!

A.J.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Amani Jnana said:


> Yes, I am. Take a look at sailingyarn.com and/or crystalbluevacation.com. I'm new to blogging as well so, don't expect too much. I'd love to get your feedback after you visit the sites.


so far, so good. Looking at your boat at Sailing Crystal Blue now.

That looks like a great one. Good find. :wink


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Amani Jnana said:


> BTW Daniel - I see you you are in Virginia. If you're near the coast, I'd love to grab a drink with you as I transit the East coast. It's not how many miles you travel that matter, it's how many friends you make along the way!
> 
> A.J.


Yep. I live in Virginia and have my boat in Deale, MD that's just south of Annapolis. I visit my boat on (most) Sundays as I progress through my projects.


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah, she has been a fresh-water boat her entire life, that plus being under wraps 7 months of every year has made her look a lot younger than her real age.


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

OK, Let's stay in touch then and maybe we'll have a chance to meet. BTW- If you take a look on the sailingyarn.com site, you'll see I've done my homework in scouting out places to sail and keep the boat in Asia. This adventure has been a long time coming. It's just moving from the planning to the execution phase now. About the feedback: I truely believe as K Blanchard said - "Feedback is the breakfast of champions." so any/all feedback is warmly requested and received!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Amani Jnana said:


> Last week I traveled to NY and put a deposit on the boat. I'll outfit it as I travel down the East Coast.
> 
> Outfitting Formula: See If I can get by with buying nothing > sail a few hundred miles > reassess needs > buy/modify as needed > sail another few hundred miles > repeat process. Hopefully by the time I reach Florida (or Cuba) I should have the boat dialed in.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you go through with that plan  I'm not a genius but I have a lot of common sense that served me well in life. Your outfitting formula appeals to me as well. I hope you start with a very thorough boat survey, focusing on fixing the structural and safety issues before you set out. Pay very close attention to through hulls, keel bolts and any other potential water ingress points. As well as standing rigging condition. Travel from Florida to Bahamas for a real sea trial. It is easy (and cheaper) to get back to Florida to fix stuff as opposed to fixing it anywhere else in that region.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Congrats on your new boat and good luck on your travels . Good to see someone with a plan and get on with what they want to do. Look forward to following your progress... Ralph


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Towguy said:


> Congrats on your new boat and good luck on your travels . Good to see someone with a plan and get on with what they want to do. Look forward to following your progress... Ralph


Thanks for the encouragement Ralph


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Amani Jnana said:


> Yes, I am. Take a look at sailingyarn.com and/or crystalbluevacation.com. I'm new to blogging as well so, don't expect too much. I'd love to get your feedback after you visit the sites.


Good looking boat in what looks like great condition. Is that Island Packet 31? Congratulations!


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

krisscross said:


> Good looking boat in what looks like great condition. Is that Island Packet 31? Congratulations!


Thanks. The owner (Ray Drake) has done a great job of keeping this boat well maintained. It's an Island Packet 29.


----------



## Amani Jnana (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks so much to the older gentleman who sent me the PM. Since I'm a new member, I can't respond to PM's yet. I'll keep your name confidential as I suppose you would want (hence the PM). This message is for you:

Thank you so much for your words of acknowledgement and encouragement. They are received with much gratitude. Let's be sure to stay in touch. I'd love to hear about some of your previous adventures and experiences.

Well noted your advice on doing as much myself as possible. I've already started developing that mindset around the house just to get me in the mechanical mindset needed to keep the the boat floating and moving forward. For the last 20years I've been paying other people to do the "dirty" work for me. Time to change that mindset! My father was a marine mechanic, and though I have zero mechanical training, I used to go with him to work on boats when I was a kid. When I put my hands to work on a mechanical project, they some how remind me of my father's hands, and my eyes get all watery just thinking of the experiences we had together.

I hope you'll stay in touch. Any constructive criticism and/or advice is warmly welcomed. I've got a lot to learn in the next few months.

Warm Regards,

A.J.


----------

